#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   antikörpertherapie bei rheuma >

## lucy230279

hab gerade entdeckt, dass es eine neue studie der uni würzburg gibt, um gerade gegen die teilweise unerträglichen schmerzen vorzugehn. 
hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung damit? 
vielleicht sollte ich es mal ausprobieren? 
nähere infos: http://www.medizinauskunft.de/artike...ntikoerper.php

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Hab den Beitrag gerade gelesen, glaubst würde sowas auch bei MB funktionieren?  
Aber hast du gesehen, der Beitrag ist schon im November 2004 geschrieben worden.
Vielleicht gibt es jetzt mehr Informationen dafür. Müsste man mal gogglen

----------


## Sabrina24

hi 
so wie ich das sehe kommt es drauf an was für ein rheuma du hast. dort - so verstehe ich es- ist ja hauptsächlich die rheumatische atrithis gemeint.  
ich gehe auch von aus - klingt für mich logisch - das diese AK (antikörper) nur als "gegenmaßnahme" zu bestimmten AK verarbreicht werden. da die ANA-AK (antinukleare antikörper) ja auch für rheuma zuständig sind und es viele untergruppen der ANA-AK gibt solltest du erst mal rausfinden was für AK speziell du hast.  http://www.labor-enders.de/110.0.html  http://www.med4you.at/laborbefunde/lbef_ana.htm 
grüße

----------


## Sabrina24

> Hallo Lucy! 
> Hab den Beitrag gerade gelesen, glaubst würde sowas auch bei MB funktionieren?  
> Aber hast du gesehen, der Beitrag ist schon im November 2004 geschrieben worden.
> Vielleicht gibt es jetzt mehr Informationen dafür. Müsste man mal gogglen

 hallo, 
ich glaube nicht. die einzigsten maßnahmen die mir bei mb bekannt sind sind die op und/oder die rjt (radiojodtherapie). 
kennst das hashi und mb forum? 
grüße

----------


## Sabrina24

oh ich sehe grad das du morbus bechterew hast. ich dachte du meinst mit mb morbus basedow. aber hashi hast ja auch (wie ich). 
grüße

----------

